# For puppy lovers



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTcmjvODcf0

All pups are sold


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute!!!! The environmentals are interesting.

T


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Love conquers all TC :grin:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Love conquers all TC :grin:


Hahahaha, I wasn't referring to those adorable children which you managed to find so many of. With my previous litters, I didn't have to find children. I had my son and his friends and their younger siblings. I'll be back to finding children in playgrounds with the next litter.

T


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely, both the music (lyrics) and pix. Good helpers...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Great video!
8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

I loved it. the music & the video. 
pjp


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice ! 
- i like the way the little (and big) kids pretty much stayed put and let the pups do the roaming and approaching. not always easy to control a big bunch like that
- what did they sell for ??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mmm cant see it on the i pad, will try later at the desk top


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

rick smith said:


> nice !
> - i like the way the little (and big) kids pretty much stayed put and let the pups do the roaming and approaching. not always easy to control a big bunch like that
> - what did they sell for ??


1,000 sounded fair to me. I don't believe pups are worth 2500 like some breeders and most importantly I don't want to price myself out of a market of normal middle class people. 
Having nieces and daughters are a bit easier than dealing with boys :wink: Girls listen better :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very cute.

thanks for sharing the video. looks awesome.

any vids of the puppies at 6-7-8 weeks with a bunch of little girls on the ground playing with them??? just curious as I always see those types of videos on the net, the kids rolling around on the grass with a mali litter at 6-7 weeks old, all the 7 week old pups making the kids giggle while they lick them in the face.

dude, girls are easier, (AT THAT AGE!) then it flips on its head.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby, don't screw with my dreams of easy child rearing lol.

I think my daughter will be done in a week or so...she don't like the biting. Young crazy boys are better for that


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Cool vid Tim 8)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Geez a thousand bucks each for those mutts? What did you do throw a kid in with each puppy? ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Geez a thousand bucks each  for those mutts? What did you do throw a kid in with each puppy? ;-)


Hehehe, don't have kids just for tax purposes, youll never come out ahead


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

When ya raise a boy, ya only got one boy to worry about........


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Barry Connell said:


> When ya raise a boy, ya only got one boy to worry about........


Until the father's start chasing them with the shotgun. A few years ago, my son commented, "mom, you're the parent of the boy. you're not supposed to worry about it." My response was, "yeah, who do you think they'll want to pay for it?' I've always said that trucks and trains were much easier than the barbie isle and all that drama but at some point it all comes full circle.

T


----------

